# ml 9/1



## aaronshore

Zat cho new bote?


----------



## tom_in_orl

That the spot we talked about yesterday? Nice job getting a few to the boat.


----------



## HaMm3r

Nice. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly

finally, a picture of a real "power pole".


----------



## orlgheenoer

trout was on top of tiger along with a bunch of other trout in about the same size... no gators but some big ones. It was hard fishing thorough because of the 10-15knt wind but, I would stake out and let Peter and Leon fan cast about every 50 feet. I poled from the north entrance of the pnt to about due west south west of bird island. There looked to be a school near bird but, there was a bunch of circle jerkers so I turned around.


----------



## brew1891

good job putting every one on the fishes...looks like yall had a good time!

more pics of boat please. ty


----------



## tailgator

greay report Tanner,


----------



## thresher

So is this the new bote? Details man, details.


----------



## orlgheenoer

I boat the boat used on a trade in at Hells Bay, the boat was Nick Sassic's and The boat had everything i ever wanted on it. I am going to pimp her out a little with the crew at ECC.


----------



## choppercity47

cool boat, glad you didnt spend that kind of money on a tiller model ;D hate those 20k tillers


----------



## aaronshore

Good job on the boat Tanner. Lots of good mojo on that thing. Hope Scott included some of his "secret" spots for you ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits

Congrats Tanner! Very nice rig [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## iMacattack

looks tippy


----------



## tom_in_orl

That there is high quality boat pr0n. ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

thats a studio for fish pron


----------

